
Interactive World History (2000 BC to 2000 Ad) Using Wikidata - stnp
https://chronas.org
======
stnp
A summary of the project with an intro video and image gallery is here:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/chronas](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/chronas)

